# Which one looks guiltiest ???



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I ran out to do a few errands and this is what I came home to !!!!! I didn't know there was even that much stuffing in those beds! I think Santa's watching and these 2 are getting coal for Christmas :surprise:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG!! Is that the LLBean bed? Those 2 pups are definitely guilty!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

No, its a Frontgate Bed. Luna has only pulled some of the stuffing out a while ago. That's my sons dog Rex and my bet is on him. Couldn't have been my sweet Luna 0


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I'd say it looks like they are both guilty as charged. And in the first photo it looks like they are kind of proud of their work! Maybe they were trying to give you a white Christmas - you know, just a little festive fluff for the holidays?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my........ looks like a Team effort to me.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My guess is both are guilty. Luna looks remorseful and Rex unrepentant.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol...lol...I'd say they were partners in crime....


----------



## Agolden4me (Dec 8, 2018)

Uh oh! Is that what I am getting myself into in a few months?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no, I think they definitely planned it together!.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

That is hilarious!! And all too familiar!!
Looks like they had a blast having some doggie fun!! 

Thank you for sharing!! 'Bad' puppies!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. I think they probably were co-conspirators  . It is sweet how much they love each other and Luna actually gets a bit depressed when Rex goes home.

Good point Macca. Now that I look at it does look a bit like the other white stuff


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Haha it looks like you have a regular Bonnie and Clyde on your hands. They are a WMD together. Definitely a coordinated effort.


----------



## Pattyckd (Dec 23, 2018)

*They Both Do*

I tried to drag a photo to the upload area and it wont show any "upload progress" how to I do that?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Pattyckd said:


> I tried to drag a photo to the upload area and it wont show any "upload progress" how to I do that?


What device are you using (phone type, tablet, computer)?? Also, what view are you on (Full, Classic, Mobile) ??


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like a white Christmas to me. 

dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That is definately a team effort...i have a dynamic duo is my house and no stuffed animal is safe when we're not here . I don't mind though..it saves other mischief the two could get into together. Did you them if they don't clean it up...Santa will be updating his nice/naughty list?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet they had a ball


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Late seeing this but OMG Lynn!!!

I would say one got started and the other helped how naughty of them lol Rosie did that to 2 beds of hers (good beds) before she turned one and i took the chance and got her one more and she never did it again although she doesn't use it much shes a human bed, couch, carpet sleeper lol Rosie is a toy destroyer anything i buy her she tears up in mins


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Came back to laugh again...:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

